
Scientists might have spotted dark matter in the Perseus Cluster - elorant
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2016/02/the-perseus-signal-what-we-found-could-not-be-explained-by-known-physics-weekend-feature.html
======
mnw21cam
No fewer than three autoplaying video advertisements that made it past my
hosts file. Ugh.

